# stabbed a few



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Went out Tuesday night and only found a few 17" - 18" and one 14":001_huh:


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Good deal. I went Monday night. Many small fish but scraped together a limit off the beach.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

*I'd be proud of that catch*

great talking to you today Jim. Can't wait to start gigging. What is your handle wrapped with.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

grouper22 said:


> Good deal. I went Monday night. Many small fish but scraped together a limit off the beach.


Gulf side? Nice job!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice gigged flatties. :thumbsup: Just looking at them gives me the hankering for a few stuffed flounder dinners.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice fish Jim! Glad to see you got out. I need to get out there, been busy, but time to get back at it.


----------

